# Gunnel LED's?



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Hey kid- do a search, there have been several threads on them.

Ozium, super bright led's are two that I think are the names


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> Hey kid- do a search, there have been several threads on them.
> 
> Ozium, super bright led's are two that I think are the names


Oznium


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Oznium.com

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1376681904


----------

